# Popup  unter IE aber nicht unter Mozilla/firefox



## Fossidog (31. Oktober 2004)

Holla, über die Suche hab ich leider nix gefunden, deshalb poste ich meine Anfrage mit der Bitte um Hilfe hier rein.
Hab folgendes Prob. Von ner php Seite aus soll ein zentriertes Popup geladen werden. Unter dem IE  das einwandfrei, beim Mozilla/Firefox wird dies aber als neues Tab oder im gleichen Fenster (je nach Einstellung) geladen.
Den Code hab ich übrigens nicht selbst erstellt, weil ich davon absolut keinen Plan hab, sondern den hab ich ma irgendwo geladen und stammt aus dem Jahr 2001. Deshalb also bitte ich um einen korrigierten Code oder eine Anleitung für "dau's"   
thx

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">

var win = null;
function NewWindow(mypage,myname,w,h,scroll){
LeftPosition = (screen.width) ? (screen.width-w)/2 : 0;
TopPosition = (screen.height) ? (screen.height-h)/2 : 0;
settings =
'height='+h+',width='+w+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+',resizable'
win = window.open(mypage,myname,settings)
if(win.window.focus){win.window.focus();}
}
</script>


----------



## Fossidog (31. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber bei Deinem Script is das Popup nicht zentriert, oder ?


  Da war doch eben noch ne Antwort da


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Oktober 2004)

D'oh, sorry. Ja, genau, das war bei mir nicht der Fall, darum hab ich die Antwort wieder gelöscht. Ich werd dir ggf. heute im Verlauf des späteren Nachmittags nochmal ein ausführlicheres Script geben, bei dem das Pop-Up auch zentriert ist, ok?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach funktioniert folgendes:
	
	
	



```
function centerPop(page, w, h) {
	var sw = screen.availWidth;
	var sh = screen.availHeight;
	var dx = sw / 2 - w / 2;
	var dy = sh / 2 - h / 2;
	var hwnd = window.open(page, "POPUP", "width="+w+",height="+h+",left="+dx+",top="+dy);
}
```
Das PopUp wird im Firefox zentriert...

Leider ist die erste Antwort von SilentWarrior nicht mehr da; vielleicht war das ja das gleiche?

Gruß

.


----------

